# Styrofoam Pepsi



## creeper71 (Mar 6, 2012)

Finding alot of styrofoam Pepsi an Mt. dew glass 2L bottles are these worthing keeping? If I would keep them it would be to sell since to me they aren't old enough to keep.. Anyone know a value for them?


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3f11b6a40c&item=270880121868&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=s9U20jOTA2anSODMyQdxEVApRRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## flasherr (Mar 6, 2012)

i wouldnt say there is a great value to them but im sure not alot survived i would pick them up if cheap or free. people like to make lamps out of larger bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

Styrofoam ?????  whats next cardboard bottles? come on now. 

 That's just my 2 cents


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 6, 2012)

If you come across the old glass 2 Liter Mt. Dew bottles in MINT condition with the cap and styrofoam label... they are worth keeping. Some of those can go for over a grand!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> If you come across the old glass 2 Liter Mt. Dew bottles in MINT condition with the cap and styrofoam label... they are worth keeping. Some of those can go for over a grand!


 

 Now that is one id sell []


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm Styrofoam Fever... Why Not? Anything is collectable in this world, but I stick to the old stuff (besides a few milk bottles).


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 6, 2012)

The Grand Daddy of all Mt. Dew bottles. At one time, these were bringing 3-4 grand. I don't make the rules, but it never hurts to Know em! LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> The Grand Daddy of all Mt. Dew bottles. At one time, these were bringing 3-4 grand. I don't make the rules, but it never hurts to Know em! LOL


 
 wow  that is ugly I wouldn't pay 3 bucks for it. I might have shot a few of those in my life. I am pretty sure I have. []


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I would not buy one either... but if I found one in good condition I would not hesitate to let it go. There are a lot of collectors out there that love anything to do with Coca Cola, Pepsi Cola and Mt. Dew.


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> If you come across the old glass 2 Liter Mt. Dew bottles in MINT condition with the cap and styrofoam label... they are worth keeping. Some of those can go for over a grand!


 Lex are you serious a grand? I was thinking more like on a good day 20.00


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, for MOST of them you'd be lucky to get a dollar or two on a good day. You need to do some research and find out the Rare and Hard to Get variants to know for sure what you have. These types of bottles need to be in ATTIC MINT condition to hold any value... not Dug. I don't collect anything newer than TOC but do know of some collectors who Love the ACL and Styrofoam Label Sodas. The higher dollar bottles are Often found mixed in with the commons at flea markets, etc... Keep your eyes out!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2012)

> I might have shot a few of those in my life. I am pretty sure I have.


 
 Funny,...I was thinking that too ....


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 8, 2012)

When I was a kid living in Frankfort, Ky. we used to go up on Fort Hill and have BB Gun Wars. There was a Civil War Fort there and at that time it was pretty much untouched. There were Piles of bottles up there... ALL CW era. We shot the shit out of them. Inks, Flasks, Bitters, Fruit Jars... you name it. 
 Since then the State did a huge archaeological excavation of the site. Among the relics found was a signed BOWIE knife. They built a nice little museum there and have all the artifacts on display... including a complete Canon, but minus all the Glass we busted up. LOL Oh well... you live and you learn.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

I shot a kid in the leg with one of those "Crossman 760 pumps  ooooooooocccccchhh! [8D]


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL. We would put on about five or six layers of clothes, helmets, goggles, gloves... the works. We used pumps, pellets and even sling shots! Ah, the good ole days. Should have saved some of those Bottles!!!


----------



## sirhc2004 (Mar 10, 2012)

bottles are not styrofoam just the labels are


----------

